# moment of weakness



## Ryan2711

i want my wife back i trying to do the right thing and give her space but its killing me inside im so sad i cant stop crying tonight really need some motivational words to help me :crying:


----------



## Tasorundo

So, what happened?


----------



## Andy1001

Ryan2711 said:


> i want my wife back i trying to do the right thing and give her space but its killing me inside im so sad i cant stop crying tonight really need some motivational words to help me <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png" border="0" alt="" title="Crying" ></a>


If she’s still dating her boss then you’re wasting your time. It’s time you spoke to a lawyer and while you’re at it ask about putting custody issues with your first wife on a legal basis.


----------



## Ryan2711

sorry i wasnt very clear there. my x wife is married to her boss that was 6 years ago. we have a parenting order and i have the kids half of the time. my wife we have been together 5 years and she moved out just over a week ago i want her back. we still talk everyday and have a good relationship other than she has moved out to get space. last night i told the kids and was a bit emotional once they all gone to bed. just not sure how to get her back. trying to do the right thing


----------



## Marc878

What was the issue?

You're kinda vague


----------

